# briggs horizontal shaft engine ???



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

my wife's cousin and i bought a few old snowblowers , but one had a briggs and stratton horizontal shaft engine , but it had a second shaft like a accessory shaft that had a pully on it , what kind of motor or what is the correct term for this type of motor and how hard are they to come across ? thanks 
john


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

ok i found out its a pto shaft , but how hard are they to come by used , ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

What brand snowblower? Some manufacturers do have engines specially made for them.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

bugman , 
i think it is a ariens , its older the motor was a older briggs , had points , but the motor was all messed up it had no compression , the connecting rod was broke , and cylinder scored , it was ran out of oil before we bought it , we got 5 snowblowers for 160.00 , this was just one that was in the pile


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

How in the World can someone do this?? No oil, such abuse. Should make a center for abused engines. (CFAE) Haaaaa! Any [email protected]#@#


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

bsman said:


> How in the World can someone do this?? No oil, such abuse. Should make a center for abused engines. (CFAE) Haaaaa! Any [email protected]#@#


Believe it or not, some people are so stupid as to not read the nice big tag on the engine saying that it does not come filled with oil..... and burn the engine up ( i've heard stories of some engines actually lasting a few minutes, one briggs 15 from what the guy said ) and bring it back in saying it stopped running, I want it fixed, and sears I beleive will replace the engine most of the time, others just say, you forgot the oil, so your screwed......, then theres people who don't know the oil needs changing ( actually heard stories of some briggs regular aluminum engines making it 5 years or more before they blew ) then theres the people who change it but never check it..... well all engines use some oil, some more then others..... the oil gets low and it seizes or throws a rod in its first 5 years and blame it on the engine always, any of em...... then theres the special class of idiots..... one guy I knew, had a 12hp briggs I/C, well it ran pretty good, but kept blowing heads like nobodys buisness..... I am over there for something else.... and I see the engine..... no shrouds on it, wrong heat range plug, and he's letting the grass get over a foot high, and throws the dull blades down to cut, while in the 90+ degree heat of the summer, and wonders why the head keeps blowing. :lol: but he never figures it out, and keeps buying new heads for about 25 bucks I beleive the guy was charging... you know he was getting good buisness.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

It's good business if your a small engine mechanic and have stupid people like that who are regular customers.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

bugman , 
when i took my eetc test the instructior was telling me afterwards how this one guy kept bending the shaft on his mowers by hitting a pipe that was in his yard , it happened like 4 times and he kept paying for new motors because it wasn't covered by the store .


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

jetrail said:


> bugman ,
> when i took my eetc test the instructior was telling me afterwards how this one guy kept bending the shaft on his mowers by hitting a pipe that was in his yard , it happened like 4 times and he kept paying for new motors because it wasn't covered by the store .


Yes, That would have to go into the special class, the problem is so obvious, but they don't know.....


----------

